# Hệ thống Điện > Driver DC/AC servo motor >  Help Driver Yaskawa SGDV-1R6A01A kết nối mach3

## tranhung123456

tình hình là tớ mới mua 1 bộ Yaskawa SGDV-1R6A01A vì loại này mới quá tải softway cài đặt trên máy rồi cho test run  ok nhưng ko biết cách đấu dây Pus + Dir 
và setup xung 500/s (0.072 độ) vì gà quá nên botay.com mong AE nào xài rồi chỉ giúp hoặc shard file   parameters.urs cho tớ nghiên cứu học hỏi
Thansk ALL AE 4rum

----------


## inhainha

Mới xem tài liệu giúp bác. Bác nhìn vào hình ở cái ví dụ bàn xoay thì nó gần giống với ví dụ của bác đấy, cái khác của ví dụ là nó dùng hộp số 1:100, còn bác không cần (tỉ lệ 1). Khác thứ hai là cái reference unit của bác là 0.0072. Khi đó bác lấy 360/0.0072=50000.

Vậy tỉ số electronic gear của bác là: B/A=1048576/50000

Bác chỉ cần khai báo parameter Pn20E = 1048576 và Pn210=50000 là ok. BÁc thử xem.

PS: con số 1048576 là độ phân giải của encoder trên motor, nó còn tùy thuộc vào loại motor nữa. Bác gửi mã motor giúp mình, mình sẽ kiểm tra lại con số này cho bác xem có đúng không.

----------

ppgas

----------


## tranhung123456

tình hình đấu như bác chỉ dẫn nhưng bây giờ nó báo lỗi A.F10 xem USER’S MANUAL thì bảo là lỗi 



> Main Circuit Cable Open
> Phase
> With the main power supply ON, voltage was low for more
> than 1 second in phase-R, -S or -T.


motor O/N 8P1614-24-11 mã motor là SGMPS-02ACA21
tìm mọi cách rồi ko dc mong bác xem xét

----------


## CKD

Con này dùng 3 phase 220V à? Thấy như báo thiếu phase nhỉ?
Chưa rỏ nhưng một số dòng có kiểm tra phase, cắm 1 phase vào không chạy. Tìn param xem có disable cái tính năng này hay không?

----------

tranhung123456

----------


## tranhung123456

thanks bác CKD drive Yaskawa SGDV-1R6A01A này sao lại báo thiếu 1 phase có lẻ chạy 3 phase hình driver nó nè

----------


## inhainha

> tình hình đấu như bác chỉ dẫn nhưng bây giờ nó báo lỗi A.F10 xem USER’S MANUAL thì bảo là lỗi 
> 
> motor O/N 8P1614-24-11 mã motor là SGMPS-02ACA21
> tìm mọi cách rồi ko dc mong bác xem xét


Xem có lỏng cáp nguồn gì không, chứ bác test chạy được rồi thì sao lên lỗi A.F10 được? BÁc xem Pn00B.2 có set lên 1 chưa.

@CKD: dòng sigma V chạy được cả 1 và 3 pha đó bác. Chỉnh bit Pn00B.2 lên 1 là chạy được 1 pha. Để 0 là chạy 3 pha.

----------


## inhainha

> Mới xem tài liệu giúp bác. Bác nhìn vào hình ở cái ví dụ bàn xoay thì nó gần giống với ví dụ của bác đấy, cái khác của ví dụ là nó dùng hộp số 1:100, còn bác không cần (tỉ lệ 1). Khác thứ hai là cái reference unit của bác là 0.0072. Khi đó bác lấy 360/0.0072=50000.
> 
> Vậy tỉ số electronic gear của bác là: B/A=1048576/50000
> 
> Bác chỉ cần khai báo parameter Pn20E = 1048576 và Pn210=50000 là ok. BÁc thử xem.
> 
> PS: con số 1048576 là độ phân giải của encoder trên motor, nó còn tùy thuộc vào loại motor nữa. Bác gửi mã motor giúp mình, mình sẽ kiểm tra lại con số này cho bác xem có đúng không.


Motor này sử dụng encoder 17 bit đó bác, nên Pn20E bác set số 131072 nha.

----------


## inhainha

Bộ này bác mua của mình, có đầy đủ dây cắm theo bộ luôn hay bác tự hàn dây vậy?

----------


## CKD

@inhainha
Vì online điện thoại nên không đọc manual. Chỉ thấy báo lỗi thiếu phase. Một số dòng sẽ có param để bỏ qua và dùng được 1 phase, một số không check phase, một số 1 phase không chạy được. Nhưng không nhớ rỏ.
Thanks!

----------


## tranhung123456

tớ gà quá mò mẩm đấu dây test chạy dc rồi nhưng manual của nó kể cả phần mền cài máy tính 
tìm mãi chân đấu drive CN1 với enable + Run của bo mach3 ( chân pus + dir đấu và kiểm tra = phần mềm SigmaWin thì OK )
ai đã đấu dây dc xin chỉ giúp

----------


## inhainha

Bác tham khảo ví dụ đấu nối này nhé

----------


## tranhung123456

> Bác tham khảo ví dụ đấu nối này nhé
> 
> 
> Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/66...#ixzz3xSKySto8


hi thanks bác inhainha giúp đở nhưng đấu như vi dụ trên hình đã làm cho cái máy tính của tớ kem boad mach3 đi thăm tổ tiên rùi may mà cái drive đem thứ máy khác vẫn con run ok
bây giò đang tìm mua boad (mach3 usb giá rẻ hôm bữa có ai mua đâu trên mạng ở HN giá mềm 750k)

----------


## inhainha

> hi thanks bác inhainha giúp đở nhưng đấu như vi dụ trên hình đã làm cho cái máy tính của tớ kem boad mach3 đi thăm tổ tiên rùi may mà cái drive đem thứ máy khác vẫn con run ok
> bây giò đang tìm mua boad (mach3 usb giá rẻ hôm bữa có ai mua đâu trên mạng ở HN giá mềm 750k)


Chịu. Hình trong manual mà bác bảo đấu theo bị cháy thì mình bó tay luôn.  :Big Grin:  .

----------


## tranhung123456

tớ đã tìm hiếu lý do cháy là trên manual chân 7 là P+ chân 8 là P- chân 11 là D+ chân 12 là D- 
và chân 40 là Run cũng là max và chân 47 là chân nguồn 24v  
 tớ đấu 2 chân P+ và D+ vào chân 5v trên boad mach3
còn chân P- và D- vào P- và D- trên boad mach3 (giống như cũ mà đang xài 3 bộ omron mua của bác inhaiha trong đó có 1 bộ drive cứ chạy dc 10p là báo lỗi A10 nên mới thay bộ sima V này )
khi đấu chưa cấp nguồn 24v test = SigmaWin thì ok nhưng điều khiển mach3 ko chạy 
 mới cấp nguồn 24v bị xung 24v chạy ngược lên chân 5v trên boad mach3 thế là hỏng đi tong cả boad mach3 kèm main LPT
chứ lâu nay vẫn chạy tốt 2 bộ omron R7D 200w chỉ là muốn gắn thêm servo cho trục Z

----------


## inhainha

P D thì bác đấu đúng rồi. Sai là bác đã chập nguồn +5 và +24 làm 1 nên cháy.

----------


## CKD

Thông thường mình chẵng bao giờ kết nối power on và các tính năng tương ứng trực tiếp vào BOB mà qua relay trung gian.
BOB chỉ control trực tiếp Pulse/Dir thôi.

----------


## tranhung123456

thanks All AE 4rum cncprovn tình hình là đã khắc phục dc lỗi  và test chạy mach3 dc theo yêu cầu Pus + Dir 
Tổng thiệt hại là 1 cái main Giga P45 và 1 boad mach3 LPT rẻ 180k 
ai cần set parameters.urs của tớ .... tớ shard cho ngâm cứu cái hay hơn rồi shard lại cho tớ
nhưng vấn đề là bộ sima V này dể cho ai set up vi bước cho bất kỳ tỷ lệ nào 
nhược điểm của nó là khi run mach3 cho chạy thử 100 vòng mà ta nắm tay vào giử cốt khi thả tay ra nó vẫn chạy tiếp cho đủ vòng (ko báo lỗi Alam) 
có ai đã set param cho nó toque mạnh lên ko giử tay đứng lại dc khi chạy
tớ đã cài đặt đủ cách rồi mà test mach3 vẫn ko dc như ý
còn nữa cái motor 200w mà size mặc bích nó tới 78mm là mai tớ phải chế lại cái gá cho nó (motor servo 200w cũ đang gắn là size 60mm)

----------


## tuan6868

200w mà bác giữ tay được địch thị bác là supperman . 100 đã giữ không được rồi

----------

truongkiet

----------


## inhainha

> thanks All AE 4rum cncprovn tình hình là đã khắc phục dc lỗi  và test chạy mach3 dc theo yêu cầu Pus + Dir 
> Tổng thiệt hại là 1 cái main Giga P45 và 1 boad mach3 LPT rẻ 180k 
> ai cần set parameters.urs của tớ .... tớ shard cho ngâm cứu cái hay hơn rồi shard lại cho tớ
> nhưng vấn đề là bộ sima V này dể cho ai set up vi bước cho bất kỳ tỷ lệ nào 
> nhược điểm của nó là khi run mach3 cho chạy thử 100 vòng mà ta nắm tay vào giử cốt khi thả tay ra nó vẫn chạy tiếp cho đủ vòng (ko báo lỗi Alam) 
> có ai đã set param cho nó toque mạnh lên ko giử tay đứng lại dc khi chạy
> tớ đã cài đặt đủ cách rồi mà test mach3 vẫn ko dc như ý
> còn nữa cái motor 200w mà size mặc bích nó tới 78mm là mai tớ phải chế lại cái gá cho nó (motor servo 200w cũ đang gắn là size 60mm)


Bác ơi, bác phải tunning để motor chạy tốt nhất chứ. Theo bác kể thì driver chưa cài thông số tốt rồi. Motor chạy servo sao bác có thể giữ tay được nếu bác cài parameter ngon.

----------


## Ga con

Đó là do sai số (error counter) bác set lớn quá + thời gian error chưa đủ thôi, chậm chút xíu nữa hoặc sai chút xíu nữa là nó alarm ngay.

Thanks.

----------


## tranhung123456

thanks các bác góp ý vì drive này mới quá chỉ setup 1 số cho nó chạy thôi 



> 200w mà bác giữ tay được địch thị bác là supperman . 100 đã giữ không được rồi
> 
> Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/66...#ixzz3xYtgQRnT


 bác tuan để tớ là cái clip video xem là biêt liền
parameter mặc định của nhà sản xuất khi dùng mach3 ở trạng thái ko chạy thì có xoay trục thì ko nhích tý nào ( hơn bộ servo cũ là khi đứng xoay qua lại dc 1/10 vòng )
vì vậy mong các bác nào đã tunning tốt chỉ đẫn thêm

----------


## CKD

Nắm tay được là P quá nhỏ.
Nắm tay lại mà không alarm thì cho sai số lớn, thời gian alarm dài.

Mấy dòng sigma mình thấy giống nhau mà, có sigma 1 thì cái port enc nó khác chút.
Cách dùng thì hầu như giống nhau. Vài dòng input vi sai phải đung ic chuyển mới giao tiếp được.

Servo khác với step không phải cứ chạy được là xong. Để chạy đúng còn một quãng đường dài phía trước.

----------


## tranhung123456

đã setup lại monen lên rồi chạy ok còn alam là đã tìm hiểu encoder của nó là nó sài kết nối = Data+  Data- vì cáp dài nên tín hiệu về drive chậm nên phải setup alam nhanh lên 1 chút (cái drive này có lẻ kết nối encoder với motor đi theo nó chứ ko sài encoder kiểu củ A+ B+ Z+)
đã nghiên cứu sơ đồ kết nối encoder

----------


## Ga con

Mẹ ơi, tín hiệu từ enc về driver nó truyền tần số frame cỡ MHz, làm gì có chuyện chậm ạ.
Cụ cho nó autotuning cho nhanh. Cỡ SigmaV autotuning là ngon lắm rồi, không cần phải chỉnh gì nhiều nữa.

Đời sigma I nó cũng có tín hiệu serial chứ không phải A, B không đâu. Tín hiệu C (có tài liệu gọi là S) là tín hiệu nối tiếp, frame nó mã hóa truyền cả Z, U, V, W trong đó chứ không phải là Z không.

Thanks.

----------

CKD

----------


## inhainha

Hahaha, chắc bác thớt nghĩ tín hiệu truyền với tốc độ đi bộ quá  :Big Grin: 

Bác Ga con huớng dẫn bác ấy autotunning luôn đi. Bác ấy mới xài nên không rành

----------


## tranhung123456

lời kết là tớ đã nghĩ chơi bộ servo đó rồi làm tốn time 
mua về cứ nghĩ là bộ 200W cái motor của nó giống size như mấy bộ của mấy hãng khác ( size nó lở cở có 78mm trong khi đó mình đang sài 60mm)
về ko gắn lên dc nên đành gắn cái step sanyo 5phase size 60mm lại
còn bọ sima V 200w mới mua đó để ngâm cứu test chạy chơi chứ ko làm cnc dc (vì phải độ chế cháo mệt sức mất cả 2 tháng chế cả bộ dể gắn dc 3 bộ servo 200w size motor 60mm)

hôm trước nhìn hình ảnh này của bác inhaiha nên cứ nghĩ sima V nên mới mua về ko ngờ lài là motor size 78mm

----------


## CKD

Gì mà mất lắm thời gian thế nhỉ.
Mình thì chỉ lo bạn không rành servo, tuning không đúng chạy sai thôi. Chứ chế cái mount thì nhanh mà. Nhất là bạn đã cnc rồi.

Như mình đây, chơi agrylic ngon choét, xong đâu đó dùng nó thịt nó option sang alu.
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/47...ll=1#post48470

----------


## inhainha

> lời kết là tớ đã nghĩ chơi bộ servo đó rồi làm tốn time 
> mua về cứ nghĩ là bộ 200W cái motor của nó giống size như mấy bộ của mấy hãng khác ( size nó lở cở có 78mm trong khi đó mình đang sài 60mm)
> về ko gắn lên dc nên đành gắn cái step sanyo 5phase size 60mm lại
> còn bọ sima V 200w mới mua đó để ngâm cứu test chạy chơi chứ ko làm cnc dc (vì phải độ chế cháo mệt sức mất cả 2 tháng chế cả bộ dể gắn dc 3 bộ servo 200w size motor 60mm)
> 
> hôm trước nhìn hình ảnh này của bác inhaiha nên cứ nghĩ sima V nên mới mua về ko ngờ lài là motor size 78mm


Motor size lớn ưu điểm hơn size nhỏ đó bác. Nếu nó dở thì người ta chẳng làm lớn làm gì đâu. Hình mình để cách đây khá lâu rồi, hàng hóa vào ra thường xuyên nên đâu giống hình nữa. Đợt vừa rồi về khá nhiều bộ 200w với motor lớn nên chắc thằng em ưu tiên bác bớt motor lớn. Nếu bác yêu cầu motor nhỏ thì thằng em đã gửi motor nhỏ cho bác rồi. Vậy nếu cần thì mình kêu nó đổi cái motor nhỏ cho bác nhé. Bác alo báo giúp mình.

Bộ servo omron báo quá dòng đó, mình nghĩ cái thắng của motor bị hư rồi, nó không hư hẳn mà nó chỉ nhả không hết thôi, bác tháo thắng ra rồi chạy lại thử.

Xài servo ngon lành đòi hỏi phải tham khảo, học hỏi kinh nghiệm nhiều bác ơi. Bộ omron bác mua đem về lắp ngon có thể là nó đã được tunning đúng nhu cầu của bác luôn, nên bác đem về lắp 1 phát ăn ngay. Nhưng hầu hết các trường hợp thì bác phải tự mình tune lại thông số. Phần mềm sigwin của yaskawa nó có tunning tự động đó, nghe nói cũng đơn giản, bác tìm hiểu thử.

Ps: mà bác chỉnh servo không được sao lại phàn nàn motor lớn với nhỏ  :Big Grin:

----------


## tranhung123456

cứ nghĩ là chế lại cái gá để gắn động cơ cho vừa ai ngờ trên mình mà tìm mua 1 miếng nhôm dày 10mm còn khó hơn mua vàng 
servo simaV chỉnh tunning ok verymuch rồi 
(chỉ vì nó khó chỉnh hơn bộ Omron R7D 200w bộ omron mua về chỉ đấu dây chế độ gắn vào là chạy tốt ko cần tunning nhiều gạt mấy cái nút là chạy còn cái thắng của nó tớ tháo hết rồi nhưng báo lỗi là A10 khi chạy ko tải hoặc =mach3 khi run power on chỉ có 1 cái drive đó chứ 2 cái kia thì chạy tốt ko sao cả << cái drive đó mua về set = PC WMON Win E Ver2.00 kết nối lưng chừng là out còn 2 bộ kia ko có vấn đề gì cái bộ drive omron r7d 200w hư đó mở ra trong ruột của nó mấy cái tụ bị xì tớ thay hết lại rồi còn 2 bộ kia mở ra còn mới tinh mà Omron nhờ hãng Yaskawa sản xuất bo mạch cho nó Ver C  ,,, bo hư thì  omron ver B

----------


## inhainha

> cứ nghĩ là chế lại cái gá để gắn động cơ cho vừa ai ngờ trên mình mà tìm mua 1 miếng nhôm dày 10mm còn khó hơn mua vàng 
> servo simaV chỉnh tunning ok verymuch rồi 
> (chỉ vì nó khó chỉnh hơn bộ Omron R7D 200w bộ omron mua về chỉ đấu dây chế độ gắn vào là chạy tốt ko cần tunning nhiều gạt mấy cái nút là chạy còn cái thắng của nó tớ tháo hết rồi nhưng báo lỗi là A10 khi chạy ko tải hoặc =mach3 khi run power on chỉ có 1 cái drive đó chứ 2 cái kia thì chạy tốt ko sao cả << cái drive đó mua về set = PC WMON Win E Ver2.00 kết nối lưng chừng là out còn 2 bộ kia ko có vấn đề gì cái bộ drive omron r7d 200w hư đó mở ra trong ruột của nó mấy cái tụ bị xì tớ thay hết lại rồi còn 2 bộ kia mở ra còn mới tinh mà Omron nhờ hãng Yaskawa sản xuất bo mạch cho nó Ver C  ,,, bo hư thì  omron ver B


Mở ra xem lại tụ có xì nữa không bác. Coi chừng tụ dỏm xì nữa ah

----------


## tranhung123456

Xin Admin cho mình PM vài dòng với bác inhaiha (vì bác ở nước ngoài ko ở VN nên gọi DĐ hơi tốn xiền ) :Smile: 
nói về cái bộ drive Omron có 3 bộ nên tháo hết bộ lòng ra đổi ra đổi lại phần điều khiển (vì nó có 2 tầng mạch )
phần điều khiển tráo qua lại riêng cái bo  Rev B chạy dc nhưng nó nóng lên khoảng 5p là Alam A.10 (còn 2 bo kia Rev C thì OK )
còn mấy cái tụ trên boad hàn tụ rắn của mấy main boad PC

----------


## inhainha

Bó tay không hiểu nguyên nhân bác ơi. Chắc nó hư con ic cảm biến dòng?  Mình sẽ để ý kiếm cái drive khác giúp bác vậy

----------

tuan6868

----------


## tranhung123456

bác ko cần kiếm nguyên 1 cái drive mà bác chỉ tìm dc 1 drive đã bị hỏng phần công xuất còn phần điều khiển là ok ( Rev C là ok )
có lẻ hãng Omron sản xuất bộ này ở phiên bản B bị lỗi nên nó mới nhờ hãng Yaskawa sản xuất tip phần điều khiển 
nhìn 2 bo chỉ khác nhau 1 tý về bố trí mấy con điện trở chứ IC thì giống nhau tuốt

----------


## inhainha

> bác ko cần kiếm nguyên 1 cái drive mà bác chỉ tìm dc 1 drive đã bị hỏng phần công xuất còn phần điều khiển là ok ( Rev C là ok )
> có lẻ hãng Omron sản xuất bộ này ở phiên bản B bị lỗi nên nó mới nhờ hãng Yaskawa sản xuất tip phần điều khiển 
> nhìn 2 bo chỉ khác nhau 1 tý về bố trí mấy con điện trở chứ IC thì giống nhau tuốt


Lỗi xui thì bị dính thôi bác. Hàng tháo máy đấy bác. Chắc hư con ic gì thôi. Bác có cả 2 bo tốt và bo bệnh thì bác có thể dò pan được đấy, nhưng phải kiên nhẫn và có kiến thức về mạch.

----------


## tranhung123456

bác inhaiha ơi xin nhờ bác xem giúp cái motor servo omrom encoder chuẩn của nó bao nhiêu xung/ vòng ( 3 bộ test =WMON Win E Ver2.00 nó báo cái thì 1000 xung cái thì 2000 xung cái thì 5000 xung ko biết đường mà tunning đàng gạt nút autotunning mà sài)
tớ đã khắc phục dc lỗi của bo bệnh  có điều phải đổi bo phần điều khiển cho nhau ( đương nhiên phải thay 1 số điện trở và lắp thêm cái quạt ngay trên bo bệnh nó mới chạy dc )
bo bệnh tháo IC công xuất ra là IC của mitsubisi còn 2 bo kia là ic của Yaskawa bo bệnh có cái là kết nối PC nó hiện đầy đủ tên driver và motor còn 2 bo kia thì chỉ hiện tên motor (vì driver là của made in Yaskawa )
còn bộ yaskawa sima V có lẻ để đó ngắm chơi

----------


## inhainha

> bác inhaiha ơi xin nhờ bác xem giúp cái motor servo omrom encoder chuẩn của nó bao nhiêu xung/ vòng ( 3 bộ test =WMON Win E Ver2.00 nó báo cái thì 1000 xung cái thì 2000 xung cái thì 5000 xung ko biết đường mà tunning đàng gạt nút autotunning mà sài)
> tớ đã khắc phục dc lỗi của bo bệnh  có điều phải đổi bo phần điều khiển cho nhau ( đương nhiên phải thay 1 số điện trở và lắp thêm cái quạt ngay trên bo bệnh nó mới chạy dc )
> bo bệnh tháo IC công xuất ra là IC của mitsubisi còn 2 bo kia là ic của Yaskawa bo bệnh có cái là kết nối PC nó hiện đầy đủ tên driver và motor còn 2 bo kia thì chỉ hiện tên motor (vì driver là của made in Yaskawa )
> còn bộ yaskawa sima V có lẻ để đó ngắm chơi


Mình không tìm thấy thông tin nói về encoder của nó bác ơi. Nhưng thấy thông tin về gạt các switch 4 và 5 là đạt tối đa 10000 xung/vòng nên chắc đó là độ phân giải của encoder quá.

Còn sigma v thì bác cứ từ từ nghiên cứu, khi nội công thâm hậu rồi thì bác chẳng muốn chơi thằng servo nào khác đâu.  :Big Grin:

----------


## tranhung123456

1 ngày đẹp trời nhưng lòng lại buồn 1 bo driver Omron R7D 200w  sáng nay mở lên đèn change sáng đèn power tắt lỗi hỏng bo cấp nguồn 
đã tìm mọi cách nhưng ko thành (vì có 3 bo <1 driver bệnh bây giờ OK >nhưng nó lại hỏng bộ drive mà tớ chả mở ra bao giờ trước khi nó hỏng)
có điều là mở ra bo này phần công xuất trên bo ghi mã  của Yaskawa SGDM tra cứu gầu le :Smile:  mới biêt là bo công xuất Sima II (cái này hơi lạ nha Omron R7D 200w là xài Yaskawa mà chíp công xuất của Misubisi http://pdf.datasheetcatalog.com/data...ion/mXqtwv.pdf
vậy ai đã  bị hỏng hoặc đâu đó dư cái xác drive sima II để lại cho tớ (thương lượng)

----------


## tranhung123456

> 1 ngày đẹp trời nhưng lòng lại buồn 1 bo driver Omron R7D 200w sáng nay mở lên đèn change sáng đèn power tắt lỗi hỏng bo cấp nguồn 
> đã tìm mọi cách nhưng ko thành (vì có 3 bo <1 driver bệnh bây giờ OK >nhưng nó lại hỏng bộ drive mà tớ chả mở ra bao giờ trước khi nó hỏng)
> có điều là mở ra bo này phần công xuất trên bo ghi mã của Yaskawa SGDM tra cứu gầu le mới biêt là bo công xuất Sima II (cái này hơi lạ nha Omron R7D 200w là xài Yaskawa mà chíp công xuất của Misubisi http://pdf.datasheetcatalog.com/data...ion/mXqtwv.pdf
> vậy ai đã bị hỏng hoặc đâu đó dư cái xác drive sima II để lại cho tớ (thương lượng)


sorry ghi nhầm SGDM của nó là SGDH 
 
thật tình mà nói sài servo nên mua đời cao 1 chút chứ mà hàng sản xuất cách đây 15 năm (ko sài cất tủ đem ra xài nó cũng hỏng hóc đủ chuyện)

----------


## inhainha

Chẳng biết tính sao với bác. Thôi bác mua bộ sigma v xài đi. Mình bán giá đặc biệt hỗ trợ cho bác coi như bù đắp chứ biết sao giờ

----------


## tranhung123456

mua bộ khác thì sang tết mua luôn 3 bộ nhưng vấn đề ở đây là nghiên cứu chế cháo sản phẩm điện tử cao cấp của tụi nhặt (Japan)
phải nói là công nghệ của nó cách đây 15 năm rồi đên nay công nghệ china hay VN mình theo nó ko kịp (ở trình độ desgin mạch in cho đến soft )
biết rằng chúng ta chỉ bỏ xiền ra mua về xài và hư là vất rác chứ có chế sản xuất ra cũng xài vài tháng là cho ta đã cao tay :Big Grin:

----------


## inhainha

Theo mình nghĩ, 15 năm vẫn chưa hết vòng đời của mấy thằng servo này đâu. Bác ngó mấy máy CNC mà đem về VN mình vẫn chạy ầm ầm đấy thôi.

----------


## tranhung123456

ý tớ nói 15 năm ở điều kiện ko tốt có nghĩa bị môi trường tàn phá (nước axit ôxy hóa) là nó bị ngỏm lúc nào cũng ko biết trước dc
sáng giờ loay quay chóng mặt tìm lỗi hỏng mới ra (thì ra tụ xì mà phải thay tụ mới miễn là chi na cũng vẫn chạy tuốt chứ thay tụ cũ tháo ra từ đồ điện tử nhật cũ cũng ko dc )
bây giờ gắn lên cái máy CNC cùi chạy dc rồi thử đủ mọi cách nó ko báo lỗi nữa (nếu có chỉ là lỗi làm kẹt thì Alam A91 1 tý rồi OK vẫn chạy tốt hoặc chó nó quá hành trình thì AC3 lỗi encoder)
bây giờ đã hoàn thành khóa học mò sữa chữa driver Omron R7D (đánh từ khóa lên Google tìm help Omron R7D 200w thì chỉ thấy buôn bán hoặc MANUAL R7D)
thanks AE 4 rum giúp đở

----------


## thuhanoi

Nhẹ cả người - chúc mừng nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## inhainha

> ý tớ nói 15 năm ở điều kiện ko tốt có nghĩa bị môi trường tàn phá (nước axit ôxy hóa) là nó bị ngỏm lúc nào cũng ko biết trước dc
> sáng giờ loay quay chóng mặt tìm lỗi hỏng mới ra (thì ra tụ xì mà phải thay tụ mới miễn là chi na cũng vẫn chạy tuốt chứ thay tụ cũ tháo ra từ đồ điện tử nhật cũ cũng ko dc )
> bây giờ gắn lên cái máy CNC cùi chạy dc rồi thử đủ mọi cách nó ko báo lỗi nữa (nếu có chỉ là lỗi làm kẹt thì Alam A91 1 tý rồi OK vẫn chạy tốt hoặc chó nó quá hành trình thì AC3 lỗi encoder)
> bây giờ đã hoàn thành khóa học mò sữa chữa driver Omron R7D (đánh từ khóa lên Google tìm help Omron R7D 200w thì chỉ thấy buôn bán hoặc MANUAL R7D)
> thanks AE 4 rum giúp đở


Bác tay nghề cứng quá. Vậy là sắp tốt nghiệp khóa sửa servo yaskawa rồi đó.  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

Mình nghĩ thiết bị điện tử 15 năm tuổi là già rồi. Cái đó là chưa sử dụng ý, cái già nhất trong đám là mớ tụ hoá.
Còn khi đưa vào dùng rồi thì nóng, ẩm sẽ xuống cấp hơn nữa.

Vì nhiều lý do thì đồ cũ mới có giá rẻ hơn nhiều so với đồ mới.

----------

